# BELTONE AP-24 Vintage tube



## thisnameworks (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey guys

So i have an old Beltone amp and from the research i've done it seems to be the model AP-24.It has two 10" speakers in it,built in tremolo and its red.

From what i've heard from some local music store guys they are fairly rare,and this one in particular is even more rare because of the 2X10" setup whereas most have a single 10 or 12".and the 5Y3 rectifier and a pair of 6BQ5s.I've had it for close to 20 years and as far as I know EVERYTHING is original in it beside one tube that I replaced recently.

I wanted to sell it and put the money towards a new amp, or at least know how much it is worth so i could make a decision as to what to do with it.I found a forum where a guy sold one for $300 but a guy told me here that i should ask closer to $400. Can anyone give me an idea of what it may be worth to someone please?

I'm brand new here and can't seem to find a place to attach pics,but I can send them if you want or if you could tell me how to attach some that'd be better.

Thanks for any help you guys can come up with.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I saw one for sale at the BlueGrass Connection near Cornwall for 400.00. I have never seen or herd about the two 10 in. models. I have owned the 10 in.back in the 60's and thats all I can tell you.
Check out Kijiji and type in Beltone amp and its there. He is asking 400.00


----------



## thisnameworks (Nov 6, 2012)

Cool thanks

Ive checked kijiji and googled it using every possible combo of words but can't seem to find any for sale,i guess maybe it's actually that rare.

The sound is unbelievable as well,super warm,clean and incredibly natural so I know its not rare because it's not a good amp.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

A small, single-ended Beltone combo in working condition with a 10" speaker went for $150 on Kijiji in AB not too long ago. No trem or reverb. Don't know if that helps or not...


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

My elderly friend gave me a Beltone AP24 amp in very good condition. The color is kind of sparkly purple and it has two speakers in it. Anybody got any further info on these amps such as schematics and age ?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

In this market, I bet you might get $200-250 tops. People are not paying much for off brand stuff, let alone "off off" brand. 

Put it up for $300 but expect many low balls or little response. You might get a serious buyer in the two hundreds though.

Just my opinion, GLWS

TG


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with traynor_garnet. $400 is pretty steep. There isn't much out there for judging a figure off of so the best would be to do what he said.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I sold a mint condition red Beltone with one 10" speaker for 140$. I had it at 175$ for a long time. I would guess 200$ would be the max in this economy.


----------

